# Mind if I share some tracks I'm working on?



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I won't put them up if it's not a politically correct thing to do (pimp your own music that is), but I'd be curious to know what you all thought.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Wouldn't this go in "Today's Composers"?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, well it's not classical.


----------



## thehadi (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to listen


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> Haha, well it's not classical.


Neither is mine, I posted about my work there.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks!
The first two are from the album working on...most recent stuff from inside my bedroom
This first one, I haven't finished recording the vocals for, but I'm fairly happy with it.
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/7FH6tguUhU/01_Song.mp3.html

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/FBnLKGZd7N/01_Outside_My_Window.mp3.html

This one is from about 2 years back, just a demo...doesn't really match the context of the two others http://www.fileswap.com/dl/CPN8b1xBrc/01_When_I_Was_In_Love_unmastered_1.mp3.html

This one is my attempt at infusing lied with pop music
http://www.fileswap.com/dl/WRbzguV7Ej/06_The_Clouded_Dream.mp3.html

This one is my old band from about 9 years ago.... http://www.fileswap.com/dl/W0UogGJq4h/David+Solomon-Back+Again.mp3.html

Thanks for listening


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Nobody? Jeez, talk about a hard crowd :/


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the clouded dream has potential, though I think there was too much reverb on the kick (or atleast, too prevalent for my taste, but taste nonetheless), wasnt a big fan of the lyrics, but the melody in the voice and the piano have some potential. Kind of feels Schubert inspired a bit (to me atleast)

nice one \o/


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I dig the first track, very Queens of the Stone age-esque 
The second one made me think more Beatles, which isn't bad but feels like you're playing retro-rock a little. 
Solid recordings though. I'm not as big a fan of the other ones to be honest though.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Igneous01 said:


> I think the clouded dream has potential, though I think there was too much reverb on the kick (or atleast, too prevalent for my taste, but taste nonetheless), wasnt a big fan of the lyrics, but the melody in the voice and the piano have some potential. Kind of feels Schubert inspired a bit (to me atleast)
> 
> nice one \o/


Thanks! There may be a bit of Schubert inspiration in there.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I dig the first track, very Queens of the Stone age-esque
> The second one made me think more Beatles, which isn't bad but feels like you're playing retro-rock a little.
> Solid recordings though. I'm not as big a fan of the other ones to be honest though.


The first 2 are the only ones that I'm preparing for an album, so I appreciate that.


----------

